# Update Debian Lenny >> Squeeze



## tuxie (6. Sep. 2011)

Hallo alle zusammen,

ich habe seit zwei Jahren einen Root Server sehr sauber und Stabil mit Debian Lenny und ISP-Config 3 laufen. Jetzt würde ich gern Lenny auf Squeeze updaten.

Sicher sind hier einige die das schon gemacht haben, und sicher auch Ihre efahrungen gesammelt haben.

Ich hatte den Server nach der Anleitung die hier zu finden ist eingerichtet.

Debian Lenny 64bit
ISPConfig 3 das letzte Update
Perfekt Server Debian Lenny installation bei einem Hetzner Server

Einzigste was zusätzlich eingerichtet ist, ist ein SSL Proxy.

Meine Frage ist, was muß man beachten beim Update und wie geht man am besten dabei vor?

Gibt es eventuell ein Howto dafür?

Viele Grüße

Ingo


----------



## Till (6. Sep. 2011)

Dazu gibt es ja schon ein paar Threads hier im Forum, z.B.:

http://www.howtoforge.de/forum/installation-und-konfiguration-12/ispc3-upgrade-lenny-squeeze-4415/


----------



## tuxie (7. Sep. 2011)

Hallo Till,

danke für deine Antwort aber die Threads die ich gefunden habe waren alle alles andere als Aussagekräftig.

Ich habe das update heute Nacht gemacht, bis auf paar kleine hänger hat alles funktioniert.

Kurzer Abriss:

apt-get update
apt-get upgrade

in /etc/apt/sources.list

die Einträge von lenny auf squeeze umstellen (ich hab ein einfaches Replace gemacht)

apt-get update // die neuen listen laden
apt-get install apt-get //apt-get neu installieren bzw.updaten

apt-get dist-update

fast am schluß versucht er mysql neu zu starten was auf grund eines config fehlers nicht geht. An der stelle habe ich mit strg+c abgebrochen und den server neu gestartet.

Dann habe ich in

/etc/mysql/my.cnf 

Die Zeile skip-bdb auskommentiert

dann nochmals
apt-get dist-update

Fertig..

Nun noch in der Datenbank von ispconfig die Felder disablepop3 und disableimap in der Tabelle mail_user auf 'n' gesetzt und alles hat funktioniert.


Nicht schön geschrieben (bin kein Schreiberling) aber ich hoffe es hilft jemanden.


----------

